# Can Someone Help Advise Me with this Project



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd advise against lowering that mantle. That looks like a woodburning fireplace, and there should be no wood within 12" of the top of the opening. Too much heat rolling out of there. Modern codes don't allow the wood on the side within 6" of the opening, and it can only be 1/8" thick for every inch between 6" and 12" away. 

What I'd do in your situation is make a wood panel, perhaps with some nice fluted columns, to go above the mantle and mount the TV to. If there were a thickened part of it (columns, etc), that could be used as a wire chase. If you attached about 4 vertical 2x2 furring strips to the brick it would give you something to attach to, and would leave a nice gap behind the panel to put the receptacle in, as well as pull wires.

Actually, I'd probably re-build the entire mantle and fireplace surround, and would incorporate the TV into the upper part above the mantle. I've done it before and it looks sweet.


----------



## kswoot (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for your reply *thekctermite*! I wasn't aware of the code and that makes sense. Wouldn't want to burn down my house, since we do use our fireplace. My concern with your idea is that the t.v. would be too high for comfortable viewing. I've read that the center of the screen should be 45 from the floor. If our t.v. is mounted just above our mantle as it is, the center of the screen would be at 71". I love your idea, but am horrible at visualizing this. Any chance you could draw me a quick sketch and take a picture of it?! ?! (It never hurts to ask, right!):brows:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

unless the kids are going to sit on the floor directly in front of it arching their necks, i see no reason why not to have it that high. from across the room, it'll be easily viewable. is that mantle off or is it just the photo.... or just me? it seems to sag a half inch or so on the right side. but what do i know? i'm just a mouse.....

DM


----------



## kswoot (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, you've got good eyes! I just got my level out and it is off. Actually, 
I can just eye ball it and see that it is off. Our house was built in the 60's and everything is off! In fact, if you go to the plumbing posts you'll see that I am currently right in the middle of a desperate attempt at fixing a dripping tub before my hubby gets home. ('Cause I'm too stubborn to call a plumber:icon_biggrin


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You don't want the TV very close to the fireplace opening. The heat rolling up out of the fireplace will not be good for it at all. I'd get it as high as you can.

Sorry, no pics. My friend sold his house and I never did get a pic of it.

Cut a piece of cardboard the size of your TV and hang it up there. That will make it easier to visualize while sitting in the room like you do when watching TV. 

My 32" LCD bedroom TV is centered at about 5'6", and is perfect. 45" seems mighty low, but it comes down to preference.


----------

